# Introducing Harlow



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's a sweetheart senior I pulled from a shelter. As soon as they walked her out to me, she put her muzzle in my hand. She's 10-15 lbs underweight, and has chewed her front teeth down to the gums. Vet said she has early signs of cataracts, but that's normal for her age.
She looks to be vizsla lab mix, with good manners on lead. She doesn't jump up on you or lick you, but not potty trained. Don't ask how I know she's not potty trained. Was thrilled she tested heartworm negative. She's just happy to curl up with you on the couch, but not crazy about the crate.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my! A grand challenge. What an adventure the two of you will have. Lots of questions now, but thanks heaps and loads for posting so fast! First, how is potty training and elderly dog different from a puppy? Will you use pads? No UTIS, I hope. 

I almost don't even want to KNOW if this was a case of neglect and abuse. 

Well, Harlow will be remembered in the World Day of Prayer for the upcoming 30 days and I will send in another request for all of 2 legged, 3 and 4 legged caregivers. 

I hope.that Harlow will get some dog manners tips, from YOUR well trained pack. Even in such.a sad state now, Harlow is a regal and beautiful Vizsla. She just needs care, structure and love!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Picture of me and her before leaving the shelter. 

Potty training will be just like I do puppies.
Take her out often, and keep her with me. It just cuts down on the chance of accidents.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I think that glow around Harlow is not just the sun but also Lucy's kind, brave and irreplaceable spirit. Many, many Bright Blessings.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Today is 3 months to the day, that we had to let Lucy go.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> Today is 3 months to the day, that we had to let Lucy go.


I remember your words then - simple and dreadful: "Today we laid Lucy to rest under a tree, at her favorite mole hunting place." Her HVF family had been hopeful and were crushed to hear it.

Harlow and Lucy are players in some cosmic scheme. Some karmic circle - Harlow being given a chance that Lucy didn't have. Lucy's lost hope is passed to Harlow.

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just miss her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Potty training is coming along, and no accidents today. But it's still early. She has learned where I keep the treats and was doing the vizsla bounce when waiting her turn.
Cash seems fine with her, but June is less than impressed. June has always been queen of the dog pack. After Lucy's death (they were best buddies) June doesn't care to interact with other dogs. She tolerates Cash but will seldom plays with him.
Harlow is a submissive old gal, so I think things will work out, given a little time.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Poor June! Does it really just take time? Or is there therapy? I m hope it gets better.
Glad to hear that Harlow is a work in progress and is showing less sadness. I just finished an article where an "owner " turned in his 3 year old dog for 'barking ' too much at the shelter and he climbed up the "owner's" leg whining and pleading NOT to be dumped there- no dice; the shelter staff said that he's NOT barking now. Subsequently, a Facebook call has been put out to rescue this poor creature as he can be eliminated at any time!

We know all too well that it happens faster with seniors. so you saving Harlow was frankly, heroic. I am with Bob; I hope that Harlow doesn't have to readjust after being with someone like you who can do for her like few others as a caregiver. 

If you don't mind me asking, will you update all of us when you take her to your Vet? Let us know what special foods etc; she may need to eat? Also, is Pet insurance available for senior or dogs with preexisting conditions? Or is it too cost prohibitive and one simply pays for each visit.

Thank you so much. She seems like a good old gal !



.
.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I did get her a check up at my vet on Saturday. 
I just mix in chicken and rice with my regular food. Right now half and half, and transition to just the dog food over a few days. I feed her 3 smaller meals a day till she gains some weight.
I have no idea what pet insurance would cost on a dog her age.
Harlow has been nothing but happy and outgoing since I met her at the shelter. Don't know that I have any special expertise as a caregiver. It just takes a love for dogs, time on your hands, and a willing heart. And in my case a husband that loves me enough to let me spend my days playing with dogs, instead of having a job.

If June doesn't come around I'm considering doing some group obedience classes with her.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, I think. that you're one of the Best. Thank you for taking the time to respond. Is Harlow's leg okay? It seemed bent in a strange way, or is that just age?

She sure seems to be on her way to being a lively Vizsla- happy because she is loved!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think it's just how she's standing. Her gait appears to be normal for a older gal.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's decided the recliner is her resting spot. Think her and my husband will be competing for it. 
The next picture is a full body shot of her. You can tell she's part lab. It's only the face that has the vizsla structure.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

poor thing. I really don't understand how people let this happen  I'm glad she's landed with you even if it's just for a time


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The shelter is in a area that had massive floods back in April and May. I don't know if that had anything to do with her being in such poor shape or not. 
We will probably never know.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Harlow enjoying being a dog. She smelled a dead bug, and decided to roll on it. If you look closely, you can see just one tooth. If she had a registered name it should be Harlows Hillbilly Deluxe, because she's so snaggletooth.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> I have no idea what pet insurance would cost on a dog her age


It was a few years back when I got a quote for Kravitz, but if I remember correctly, the quote was like $100-150/month for him with middle of the road insurance coverage. Compared to $25/month for Haeden's insurance, that seemed a bit high. Especially when you can just set those dollars aside for them anyways.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No barking for the last two nights when I crate her. 
On potty training we are averaging one accident every 2 1/2 -3 days. But she still doesn't ask to be let out.
Took her to petsmart for a stroll through the store, and she showed no signs of stress. 

I could see a person becoming very attached to her.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> I could see a person becoming very attached to her.


Still pretending she hasn't already found her home?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's not scheduled to be spayed till end of October. So I don't have to consider her leaving me till mid November. 

I'm not sure if it's because she was so underweight, or if she's older than they first thought. 
I really don't see a need to spay a 11 or 12 year old dog. I think the surgery would be really rough on them. While her gait appears to be normal I've never seen her run. But she happily trots around. While my bed is tall, most 9 year old dogs would have no trouble getting up on it, and she needs help. Think I'm going to discuss it with my vet when it gets closer to that time.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Note to self
Never give Harlow cottage cheese. 
We've had a rather explosive morning. Thank God it was all outside. :-\


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

That's too bad. That's one of our favorites as a treat


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's the only thing different that I gave her, and possibly just a coincidence. I have knee surgery on Wednesday, so not willing to take a chance on it for now.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Have you tried Orijen's boar or other meat based treats?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I love that you have rescued Harlow! She looks so sweet and seems to be settling right in. Seniors in shelters break my heart, and I wish more of them were given a chance. Thank you for taking her in and showing her what it means to be loved as a dog should be. Many sadly, don't make it out alive. 

I had a hound mix I was fostering who was 15-20 lbs underweight. The poor thing couldn't keep food down, so she had many small feedings throughout the day. I made the mistake of giving her what I thought would be an enjoyable treat (I think it was cheese, but I can't recall). I ended up taking a day off work to deal with the frequent bathroom breaks she needed. :-[ I guess it was too rich for her malnourished system. 

She loved her kibble, so for the first while her treats consisted of her kibble and sometimes boiled chicken. It took about 4 months to get her system back on track. She was young, not a senior, but thought it might apply to your girl. 

Keep the updates coming, and good luck with your surgery. 










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WhIle speaking with my vet today, I asked his thoughts on Harlows impending spay next month. He said at this time she's not a good candidate for it. But also a big concern is if she ever cycled and developed pyometra.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So far I have only found a couple of things Harlow is uncomfortable with. If Cash and June decide to have a chase each other wrestling match, she will bark and growl if they get anywhere near her. 
Then this morning for the first time she decided to play with a toy. June ran up, and wanted to play tug a war. Harlow started barking in a deep voice, letting her know she wanted no part of the game. She's not going any farther, just giving a warning. 

I told her "Old girl you don't know who your messing with. Queen B has a full set of teeth, and 20 lbs on you. "


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Brave ol gal isn't she? I hope that June will respect her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Harlow leaves for Dallas on Wednesday. 
Cane Rosso Rescue's main base is in Dallas Texas. I'm going to miss her, and have enjoyed our time together.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Would you adopt her if she doesn't get adopted?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would foster her for as long as she needs. The longer she stays, the harder it is to see her go. I just want her to have a good life, it doesn't have to be with me.
The rescue's base is a couple hundred miles from me. It's just easier if she's closer to them.
I went and pick up her favorite treats to send with her.

Cash has gotten use to her, but June's been getting on the jealous side.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I see. I am sad . But I DO believe that you know best. Thanks for responding. I miss the good ol gal.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know that I always know what's best. All I can do is try. I've spent a little over 3 weeks working on crate and potty training with her. I've moved from 4 small meals a day, to two larger ones. She's came a long way in the house training, and has put on weight. 
It's time for her to be added to the dogs available for foster care, and hopefully her forever home very soon. 

This also opens up my home if another dog needs it on their journey to becoming someone's forever companion.

We can miss her together. 
Deb


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> This also opens up my home if another dog needs it on their journey to becoming someone's forever companion.


Harlow sounds like she has made great progress in your care Deb. She now has another chance at life and happiness, and she will never forget the kindness that you've shown her. 

I've had many people tell me they could never foster - it's too painful to let the dog go. But what people don't often consider is as you've said, it opens up your home for another dog in need. Each dog fostered means other dogs have a chance at being rescued as well. It is painful to see your foster go, but when you think back on how far that pup has come - whether it be nursing back to health, helping the dog learn to trust, even something so simple as learning to play - each tear shed is so worth it.

Thank you Deb, and all other foster families out there (V or not) for giving these pups a chance. I'll miss your updates on Harlow, but I'm so happy she is on her way to her forever home.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

It takes a special discipline and heart to let them go so that others who need the help and the love come in. I am worried because she is a senior. Will she get to stay if they don't find Harlow forever home?

I hope that the new place will be willing to let us know how she is doing.
Poor June; I am so sorry she is still in such grief but I realize that it takes time to heal. 

Thank you for your courage and spirit.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> . I am worried because she is a senior. Will she get to stay if they don't find Harlow forever home?


Yes. This helps insure Harlow will always have a comfy place. I will try and keep you updated. 

I don't know if June is grieving the loss of Lucy. 
I may have just not realized how little she cares for other dogs, because she played so much with Lucy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Harlow is on her way. She already has a foster home in place, that's a potential adoption. 
I'm going to miss her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They just sent me this picture. 
Let's me know she's not stressing about her new digs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Another picture of her.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

She looks 1000 per cent better! There are not words to express my gratitude. I can only say, that I am sure that Lucy is wagging her tail with approval. 

Maybe the adoptee family will permit you to keep us apprised about the good ol gal. 



I hope that June will heal and open up her heart again; is she tolerant of puppies?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Harlow now has three little girls to keep her company, and watch over. 

June used to like puppies, but I would have to test her with them before I could say for sure.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I sincerely hope that she stays with them. But YOU visiting would be great!

Poor June, she and Lucy were 2 parts of a whole. I hope that a puppy can cheer her up, although I have heard that puppies can be a bit frantic for some dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Due to no fault of her own Harlow's foster is not working out.
They love her, but one of their dogs does not. She needs a new foster, or adopter. You won't find a dog with better manners, and she's great with kids.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that. It can't be easy for her. A senior deserves regularity all this change cannot be good. Are you going to visit her? Give her moral support ? Even hugs?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While I would love to hang out with her, but she's 4 hours away. She's such a sweetheart, and adjust better than you would think.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> While I would love to hang out with her, but she's 4 hours away. She's such a sweetheart, and adjust better than you would think.


Four hours is a lot- and June really needs you.

I understand. I trust you. It's funny how meeting her through you, I miss the ol' gal. I am probably too much of a softie. Thanks for the update.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Any updates on Harlow? I am fond of the good ol gal.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She was spayed a week ago. 
A pic of her doing what she loves most hanging out on the couch next to someone.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

She sure is a survivor. Thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Harlow has been adopted, and now has her forever home.
Hoping I can talk the new owner into sending me a picture, or two.
I sent him a message earlier asking how she was doing.
She was truly a diamond in the rough. She just needed some food, a loving family to call her own, and boy did she start to shine.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> Harlow has been adopted, and now has her forever home.
> Hoping I can talk the new owner into sending me a picture, or two.
> I sent him a message earlier asking how she was doing.
> She was truly a diamond in the rough. She just needed some food, a loving family to call her own, and boy did she start to shine.


Now that's the BEST news that I have heard in a while.Will she live where you can visit her ?

Happy Thanksgiving to You and to the good ol' gal. May she live the Golden life!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No he doesn't live close but we are both members of the same hunting forum. 
He said she's doing great, and goes everywhere with him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cuddlebug 
Here's a shout out from Harlow. I received the picture earlier today.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Today marks one year since I pulled Harlow from that shelter.
She was my first official foster, as Maverick stayed with the family as my daughters dog.
Since that time we have had Hattie, Chester, Lilly, Rue, and all have been adopted.
Fosters Abbey, and Ranger are still with us.

While I help these dogs prepare for their new home, they help me with the loss of Lucy.
Saving them to honor the memory of the dog I couldn't save.


----------

